
Ask HN: Startup Ideas You'd Like to Fund in 2019-2020 - ConfusedDog
I has been a while not heard any new ideas.  Here are the ones previously listed:<p>Startup Ideas We&#x27;d Like to Fund (2008)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16431037<p>Startup Ideas We&#x27;d Like to Fund 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=250704
======
mtmail
I think that page moved to "Requests for Startups"
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/) last
updated 2018

